# Mercury 9 Dan Dared!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whilst taking a break from the gunstar build. I thought about a quick conversion of the Pegasus Mercury 9.....it has the look of a Dan Dare ship so why not make it one..
Managed to hunt down a clear test tube and voila!!.
Then as usual mind went a little mad..and I constructed the control room in the tower.
the whole thing will be displayed on a launch ramp with some extra buildings.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

excellent, I have the kit too but looks like a while until I build it, the control room in the building is a must


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh YEAH, baby!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooooh! Off to a nice start!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Excellent start to a great kit!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

never heard of him, how old is this.
was it a tv show, comic book.?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great idea. It could also be a stablemate of the XL5.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

edward 2 said:


> never heard of him, how old is this.
> was it a tv show, comic book.?


He was in British comic 'The Eagle' from the 1950's on. Here's a good primer....

http://www.dandare.org/daresite.htm


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Inspired build by the way!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Good thinking! You should check out Martin Bowers' Dan Dare models. They gave me an idea or 4.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone else here think this chick is one model kit short of a hobby shop? I mean, something absolutely must be done about her amazing craftsmanship, uncontrolled imagination and unbridled passion. Well, since there looks to be no chance of pulling in the reins, I guess we should just let her keep going. You rock, Steph.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very impressive! Taking the model to the next level.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

So that's who the song was about...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I dunno, seems rather inspired to me. My exposure to Dan Dare has been limited to a single issue of Eagle a stewardess handed me on my flight to London in '68, but the art was so striking, it's stuck with me all these years. I really need to get off my duff and start picking up the collected volumes. 

Yep, she's nailed the design aesthetic alright. Completely un-ergonomic control stations and all.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MykTurk said:


> So that's who the song was about...
> 
> Rock of the Westies -- Dan Dare (Pilot of the Future) -- Elton John - YouTube


Yep. After I read the thread title last night I couldn't get the song out of my head. :lol:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you for your nice comments gentlemen , promise to send you some more pics soon:wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*long time coming*

Well finally felt like doing some modelling, (only 1 cycle of chemo to go!)
thought i would get some more work on this baby.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat, neat, NEAT!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's what a live action Dan Dare might look like






Some Mobil ads from the 80's

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:jest:....


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well first the good news....
3rd cycle of chemo has been canceled in favor of going straight for surgery!!
No more feeling like c**P (well not for a bit at least), hopefully surgery should be within the next 4 to 6 weeks......
and no the big news, finally got some more work done on this diorama!!
still not quite there but looking better!.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very much awesomeness in both bits of news.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Haynes is doing a Dan Dare Manual to boot. Perry Rhodan next?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well here is the final thing....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool Aeryn!

(MINOR nitpick - any possibility of getting shots that aren't silhouettes? :wave: )


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pish....the're not silhouettes, but "atmospheric" Shots!:tongue:
tell you what I will take another couple just for you Paulbo, post em later

oh and got my surgery booked for 30 July...so bye bye lumpy....(hopefully for good!)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

publiusr said:


> Haynes is doing a Dan Dare Manual to boot. Perry Rhodan next?


The Dan Dare manual is out and it's quite nice. It's led me to start picking up the collections that are out there (altho sadly some of them are starting to go into 'crazy grandma' pricing) in search of the tiny taste I experienced on an overseas flight. And found it. 

Aeryn, you have perfectly captured the look of the art. Well done!

Also best of luck and well wishes on the surgery! We're all cheering for you!

As the Col. might say, "Up the Fleet!"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, I wish someone had warned me that reading Dan Dare was addicting.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*I'm back!*

Hi peeps, well the surgery went well, (or so I'm told) minor hiccup in recovery room tho, attention was required to bring me back! CPR and paddles did the trick
so now i am just trying to get me strength back to crack on with some modelling.
here's a thought technically i was re-animated so does that make me a zombie!
:tongue:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

aeryn43 said:


> Hi peeps, well the surgery went well, (or so I'm told) minor hiccup in recovery room tho, attention was required to bring me back! CPR and paddles did the trick
> so now i am just trying to get me strength back to crack on with some modelling.
> here's a thought technically i was re-animated so does that make me a zombie!
> :tongue:


Glad the surgery went well! I hope you are able to recover quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well. Can't wait till we can see more of your amazing work!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Good news about the surgery (though not so much about the mishap in recovery). Here's wishing you a speedy return to full health.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks guys and I promise Paulbo to get some better pics for ya!, so as I hve the strength to set it up!:tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't go into the light!!! 

Glad you're still with us!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Glad you survived the "recovery" room episode. Hope to see more of your work moving forward.


----------

